# HP laptop with Vongo software



## Peggy C (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi,
I have a new HP laptop that came with Vongo software preloaded on it. I would like to remove but everything I read about it says it could create a problem for me. Could some one please advise me on the best/safest way to remove this program. 
I am using Vista Home Premium operating system.
Thanks,
Peggy:wave:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Peggy


I recently worked on a brand-new Hp/Compaq notebook, and removing Vongo went without any problems (by the way, the notebook was fine: I was just tuning it up and putting the software on the computer that my client wanted). The trick to the uninstallation going well is to make sure that no Vongo background programs are running when you uninstall.

So -- you quit any Vongo items in your System Tray (usually in the lower right-hand corner of your screen, where the system clock is) - and check if the service InstallShield Update Service Scheduler is running (right-click the *Computer* icon in the Vista Start menus, select *Manage*, then select *Services*, and look for the Installshield item (*isuspm.exe*), or any other Vongo entiries, ... and *Stop* them (you can also set them to *Disabled*). Then go to the *Vista Control Panel - Programs and Features -* and choose the item *Uninstall or Change a Program* ... find Vongo in the list and choose to *Uninstall*. Reboot, and your computer should be Vongo free.

This should do it. If you'd like to be extra thorough, you can delete the Vongo folder in Program Files if you'd like. There may be a Vongo entry under Common also - most any Vongo folder can go.

Should you run into any trouble, there is a more detailed procedure (that basically does many of the same things, but also includes the use of the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility. That's a commendable utility, but if things go right the first time, you shouldn't need it.

I'll copy & paste the full instructions from the cnet forums that have been widely quoted (they were based on instructions from Hp techs) - just in case you need them [you can try my simpler removal first, though, if you'd like to save time)]


> Uninstall VONGO Software:
> 
> 1. Restart the Notebook and keep Tapping F8.
> 2. Select Safe Mode and press Enter
> ...



Those longer instructions should only be necessary if the uninstaller has trouble -- I've removed Vongo from several Compaqs, and haven't had to do anything quite so drastic. So long as Vongo or it's background processes or services aren't running, the uninstaller should work fine.

Best of luck!
. . . Gary


----------



## Peggy C (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Gary,
Well it took some doing but I think I got it all removed. But now when I boot up my computer I get a box saying windows blocked some programs from starting up. I never had that happen before. And I,m not sure which programs it is referring to. 
Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Peggy C:4-dontkno


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again Peggy


It sounds like you used the longer version of the repair (the one in the quoted area) -- that version of the repair uses the tool "msconfig" (it's longer name is the "System Configuration Tool").

If you've removed Vongo, then it should be OK to use that same tool to return to a normal startup (right now, the message is letting you know that you are using a "Selective Startup" - which disables some items ... you'd disabled the Vongo ISUSPM.exe if you used the long repair).

To return to normal --
1) Click on the Vista *Start* button (the four-color flag icon)
2) In the *Start Search* box, type *msconfig*, and press *Enter* on your keyboard. This will start the System Configuration Tool.
3) Under the *General* tab, select *Normal Startup*, and click on *OK*.
4) Reboot, and see if things start normally.

That's all there is to it!

Enjoy your new computer! 
. . . Gary


----------



## Peggy C (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi Gary,
Thanks for all your help. That worked just fine. Now just one more question if you don't mind. Should I do a restore point now that I have everything working the way I way I want it?
Many thanks,
Peggy C:wave:


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your good work, Peggy.


Yes, creating a Restore point is an excellent idea.
Enjoy!
. . . Gary


----------



## Coburn (Mar 6, 2010)

This is OldGrayCoburn :0. Thanks Gary your first answer items 1-5 worked great for me. No problem. I have a computer repair service and I forgot to shut down the service. Thank you for the reminder.


----------

